# MASSACHUSETTS Emergency List



## mike33087

so why not make a list of local plow contractors. 
name your location.. post a contact number.
print out the list throw it in your truck if ya get in a jam call those who are local see if anyone can help. this could be a good thing.

(thanks for the idea payton, dont get mad) 

Northeast Property Maintenance
2003 Chevy 2500hd 8' Fisher
2006 Ford F350 4x4 dump -- 2-3yrd meyers salter

plenty of room in my route to help out
978 767 0023 cell/office


----------



## SnoShark

*Mike's Plowing*

www.mikes-plowing.com
Available in Auburn, Millbury, and Worcester
[email protected]
508-868-2565


----------



## Mysticlandscape

Mystic Landscaping
Peabody, Lynnfield,Danvers, North Reading, Middleton.
978 536 2630 or 978 729 9843


----------



## beungood

*anywhere in mass including berkshires and617,781 413 area codes*

Jack (617)549-6104


----------



## Rickco

Anywhere in Western Mass/North Conn. If we arent burried we can send a truck or two.
413-329-6996

88 Bronco-7.5 Western
86 GMC 3500-9meyers
04 Dodge 2500-8 Western Pro plus
06 Dodge 2500-8 Pro plus


----------



## BelviderePlowin

*Lowell*

Happy Snowfall!
I'm available to shovel and plow in the Lowell area.

[email protected]


----------



## montecristo

Daniel Patterson
Patterson Agriculture
Sterling, Lancaster, Princenton, Bolton area
978-870-4963


----------



## chris k

CK Landscape
508-543-6551

Foxboro, Mansfield, Attleboro, N.Attleboro Area

One tons, sanders, loaders, backhoe, hauling.
You name it we can help


----------



## emayer23

*weymouth*

i work full time but can work after 5pm and any time on weekends ed 781 706 2124 anything on south shore


----------



## 03SuperCrew330

*Medford, Malden, Arlington, Woburn, Burlington Area*

Aything within 5 Miles of Medford MA, 02155

Mike
(781) 888-6969
[email protected]lackberry.net


----------



## Bigblue250

John, 508-326-4684. 
You break it I fix it, I am a mobil weldor with a truck full of good stuff. Call anytime during a storm. South Shore and the Cape I am out of Plymouth.


----------



## MFD18

mid sized Bobcat and F-550 w/ 9'Ft plow...call me anytime before and after storms anywhere near Reading Ma...

Bob Granara
781 526-7836


----------



## Cassy

Zilan Landscape Design
508 982 3404
http://snow.zilanlandscapedesign.com
[email protected]

I work out of Wayland, but I also hit Sudbury and North Framingham, MA.

I am one truck with a plow, but if you need some help here and there, give a call. I will do the best I can to help out any other guys out here.

'04 F250 SRW. 8' Fisher Plow

~Ansu


----------



## SnowPro93

Gettin Ready for this Season, Actually saw the NH List and thought i'd get this one going again hopefully.

Airbourne Excavating & Trucking
Servicing Leicester,Worcester,Auburn,Paxton,Millbury
(774)696-2488


----------



## theplowmeister

1 guy 1 Jeep 75 driveways I get pretty busy but you can try!

I would love to find plowing help, I have 30 customers on a waiting list.

I'm not a welding pro, But if you can get it hear I can probably weld it.

508 269-8928


----------



## Cassy

Available for sub work or help this year.

~Ansu

Zilan Landscape Design, LLC
508 982 3404


----------



## YardMedic

Plowing just over the NH line from Tyngsboro in Nashua, in case anyone needs something

2006 GMC 3500 pickup, 8' Fisher MM2, a shovel & a dog


Kevin
(603) 494-1735


----------



## Kramer

Can help in the Western / central Mass / very northern Ct. area (Granby, Suffield...).

Smaller equipment, (Toyota w/ 6'9" fisher, blower, small skid steer for walks)-- better for residentials but can try to help anyone in a pinch.

Contact at the website:

www.landmanserves.com


----------



## Banksy

Awesome thread, I wish I could help out my fellow Mass guys......


----------



## merrimacmill

Merrimac Mill, Inc. 
44 Merrimac street 
Newburyport, MA 01950
978-270-6007 ask for Collin.

We are available for the North Shore of MA and Southern NH (we are about 5 minutes from the border) and we ARE insured.

2006 GMC 3500, 8ft Boss straight blade trip edge. 
2005 John Deere 2210 w/loader for the smaller jobs. (I do have a trailer)

Call anytime.


----------



## johnslawn

Chelmsford here.and a little bit of Tyngsboro. I could prob help with a tug if stuck or a "little" shoveling.


----------



## mulcahy mowing

MulCahy Mowing and more
2003 f 150 blizzard speed wing 760
tractor with 48" plow for side walks


----------



## ADMSWELDING

ADAMS WELDING 1- F550 9' PLOW 1-F350PU 8'PLOW.and can repair just about anything if i have the strength left in me.781-760-5280 stoneham/n. shore


----------



## TLC Snow Div.

Trudeau Landscape Co.

Owner: Micah Trudeau

Location: Lowell, MA

Plowing in: Lowell, Dracut, Tewksbury & Pelham NH. Will travel to other surrounding towns and southern NH.

Phone: 978 551 4984. ( cell ) Answered 24/7

Equipment: Ford F-350 pickup, 8' Fisher straight blade HD plow w/ snofoil, Ariens snow blower, shovels of coarse.

Experienced in residential driveways, commercial lots & condos.

Insured


----------



## merrimacmill

Lets bump this to the top, see if we can't get any more MASS guys on here.


----------



## JetTruck

*Souther Worcester County/ Northern RI*

Uxbridge, MA and surrounding area


----------



## FteNelson

Bigblue250;374259 said:


> John, 508-326-4684.
> You break it I fix it, I am a mobil weldor with a truck full of good stuff. Call anytime during a storm. South Shore and the Cape I am out of Plymouth.


alright i knew ive seen your truck before lol

im available anywhere on the southshore from weymouth to plymouth once the town lets me go for the storm

Ed
781-630-1160
2004 f-350 4x4 f foot fisher hd with a snofoil

been plowing since i was 11 lol

let me know guys

and hey john is your shop off of 3A?

i swear ive seen your trucks and maybe a shop man lol


----------



## BM'S PLOWING

I Only Have One Truck With A 8 1/2 Mm With Home Made Blade Wings And A 2 Yard Sander. I Am Outside Northampton Ma. Will Travel Within 40 To Fifty Miles.


----------



## stillen

*Leominster mass area..*

Only got one truck also.

Dodge 2500hd QC, with a 8foot HD fisher....... I can help out in a pinch in Leominster and surrounding towns.... if you need a tug out, or if you fall behind.... PM for my cell number


----------



## z71plowguy

would love to help out anyone in need


----------



## chcav1218

Lynnfield, Mass

2000 Silverado 2500

8' Fisher

781 752 5611

I'll help you out with anything I can, plowing or a tow out of a tough spot.


----------



## BM'S PLOWING

Anybody Needs A Hand In Western MA. Let Me Know. I Already Put A Post Up But I Might Be Buying A Second Truck.ussmileyflag

2005 FORD F-250 W/ 8 1/2 FISHER HD 
MODIFIED REAR SUSPENSION 
2 YARD HENDERSON SANDER
2 HONDA HS-80 TRAC SNOWBLOWERS

CELL# 1-413-563-1271


----------



## BlueLine Ent

It's that time of year again....just pushing this to the top.

While I do plow its not my truck, so I can't offer any help in that regard 

However, if you have warning light problems (strobes, LEDS, lightbars) give me a call after the storm!


----------



## BigLou80

Lou Hale
Hale Construction Services INC
South Hadley/Greenfield, MA 413-522-0546
Experience plowing parking lots(wall mart-BigY) roads(town of S.Hadley) and driveways 

I usually have plenty going on when it snows but as any one from this area knows you can have 18" in one spot and 3" 25 miles away. So no promises but feel free to give a call if you live on the I91 corridor from souther VT/NH to Hartford, CT 

MY truck: 02 gmc 2500hd With 8'6" fisher EZ-V, Also have snow blower with man to run it. Other trucks may be available depending on the weather.


----------



## Mass4x4fun

I will help some one if I can with in 10 mi of Weston.
2- YJ Jeeps with 7.5" Fisher plows.
Dodge 2500 with 8" Fisher plow.

Ron
Cell 781.983.5166


----------



## hotshot4819

Guys, Im in NH Near Portsmouth.
I would be willing to help anyone out during storms if we are not getting anything.
I have a crew of 3 trucks, however, only interested in using 1 2003 f350 diesel dually with an 9.2 boss vxt. and an fisher procaster sander.

let me know just looking to make a little extra money, not looking to get rich, but want to make it worth my time at the same time.

603-767-2140 or e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## rbergevine

I'm available in the Norton-Foxboro-Mansfield and surrounding areas
www.nortonsnowplow.com

Russell
401-824-4853


----------



## StonewallFarms

*146 area*

Im based out of the worcester area but go to school in southern RI so im constantly on 146.

Dan
(774) 535-3142
Stonewall Farms


----------



## KubotaJr

Signature Landscaping Co.

Serving: Franklin, Norfolk, Medway, Bellingham, Wrentham, Cumberland RI

Joseph Resten

(774) 571-9344

On call 24/7
Licensed & Insured

2004 Ford F250/8ft Curtis

Residential & Commercial


----------



## Bostonyj7

*Danvers and surounding area*

Here in the Danvers/Middleton/Peabody/Salem area. Jeep YJ with 6.5 plow. Great for tight driveways. Ill help or have larger truck and trailer for tows or pull outs. Have Premeir welder, can fix you right up in a pinch

Charlie
978-204-6565


----------



## eshskis

south shore pm for number


----------



## Bolt-1

Ready to sub 
Central MASS.
774-535-1034
Nextel 180*195000*1

Matt


----------



## justme-

I can't believe I didn't post in this already-
Currently only the Dodge on the road, just me plowing past couple years so I'll do the best I can.
Based in Marlboro and surrounding towns.
PM for phone. (Or wave to the Black 2nd gen Dodge diesel with the SS bug shield)


----------



## EricD701

We currently plow in North Chelmsford, Westford, and Tyngsboro MA 
Also Nashua NH

If you need us give us a shout.


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride

*Plymouth, sagamore, bourne, and sandwich/mashpee*

Available 24/7
I have f-350 sd with 8 foot fisher.
Will shovel, sand/ice melt in above areas on request as well.

call 508-833-6261


----------



## GPS

Give me a call if you need an extra hand or get in a bind in the areas from about Grafton to Hopkinton- could go further if necessary. Have a '06 Dodge 2500 with an 8' Fisher. Insured. Will try to help out if I can.

508- 259- 9466

Ken


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride

Pilgrims' Pride;681176 said:


> Available 24/7
> I have f-350 sd with 8 foot fisher.
> Will shovel, sand/ice melt in above areas on request as well.
> 
> call 508-833-6261


I'm still here.


----------



## Palmeron18

South Shore area. 2 trucks. snowblower. glad to help anyone when im not on the towns time. i will not do rockland, weymouth, or other areas that typically have lots that swallow entire 18 wheelers in pot holes. avail 24hrs. sanding as well.


----------



## meathead1134

Looking for somebody to help me out in Feb, I'm going to be away for week. I'm looking for a person for a just in case. I've got some accounts in Attleboro and a few in Tauton near Rehoboth.


----------



## CCC

Ford F-350 dump w/ 9' blade & snow blower

Barre, Rutland, Oakham, Hardwick, Hubbardston, Gardner and North to Fitchburg & Leominster areas.

Tom Donahue
978-500-0144 Cell


----------



## Bolt-1

N. Worcester, Holden. Rutland, W. Boylston, & Sterling
774-535-1034
Matt


----------



## salt dogg

hey guys i have a nine foot xblade two yard sander on 08 f350
accounts mostly in boston( hyde park and brighton) would be more than happy to help when i finish my stuff. 617-719-0807


----------



## MattyK

Weston/Wayland area. Surrounding towns too.

(339)223-0005


----------



## ChevKid03

Affordable Excavation
07' Silverado 2500HD Duramax - 8' SS X-blade
02' Bobcat 773 (high lift) - will load a tri-axle
Willing to help out in Taunton, Raynham, Mansfield, Easton, Foxboro, Walpole, Dighton, Berkley and surrounding towns/cities.

[email protected]
Cell - 508-326-0040


----------



## theplowmeister

meathead1134;858624 said:


> Looking for somebody to help me out in Feb, I'm going to be away for week. I'm looking for a person for a just in case. I've got some accounts in Attleboro and a few in Tauton near Rehoboth.


Bump!!!!!!


----------



## northeastrealty

Hey Guys, got a few trucks in Wilmington area and a couple in Merrimac Ma if needed call me....

1999 F350 with 8ft. Fisher
2002 F250 ex.cab w/ 8ft. Fisher
and looking right now to buy a 1ton dump with sander (anyone delling one???)

L&M Enterprises
Wilmington, Ma
(PM for phone number)


----------



## meathead1134

ChevKid03;866153 said:


> Affordable Excavation
> 07' Silverado 2500HD Duramax - 8' SS X-blade
> 02' Bobcat 773 (high lift) - will load a tri-axle
> Willing to help out in Taunton, Raynham, Mansfield, Easton, Foxboro, Walpole, Dighton, Berkley and surrounding towns/cities.
> 
> [email protected]
> Cell - 508-326-0040


Thanks Todd for helping me out, I'll be in touch.


----------



## ChevKid03

meathead1134;871428 said:


> Thanks Todd for helping me out, I'll be in touch.


No problem. Call anytime.


----------



## plowmaster07

Plowing & Shoveling available in Winchendon, Templeton, Gardner, Ashburnham, and Westminster. 
PM for the cell#
Aaron
1 truck- in my Sig.


----------



## merrimacmill

North Shore of MA and southern NH right on the ocean. 6 trucks, skid, tractor loader, and a few shovelers. We have a full route, but if someone is in a jam, call me up 978-270-6007. I've been there before and am always willing to help out anyone who needs it.


----------



## searay220

You know this is great. I'm a one man one truck plower. I have often wondered what I would do if I got into a jam. I plow in Reading,Stoneham and one lot in Somerville. I'm small time with three commercial lots and about ten drives. Let me know if you work this area and in a jam could help me out.I'm sure we could work something out and maybe I could help you.

Thanks Jim


----------



## northeastrealty

Hey Searay220, I am in wilmington, give me your email address and cell# so we can meet up sometime and introduce and if your in a jam or me in a jam like you said we can help each other out

[email protected]


----------



## brfootball45

Im willing to sub out I have a couple tri-axle dump truck available for snow hauling after the storm ready 24/7 fully licensed and insured, serving the south shore, and boston and surrounding areas. Give me a call at 508-802-1930 my name is Kevin


----------



## Jake 0424

*Boston-boston south shore area*

Am available in BOSTON, and BOSTON SOUTH SHORE AREA

2010 F-350 Fisher 8ft hd Sander

Shawn 617-785-3156

Boston-brockton all around.


----------



## southshoreplow

If anyone needs another truck on south shore I may be able to help .Brand new chevy 2500hd with 8ft Fisher>Many years experience.However 1st year back.


----------



## avjohnson

I may need some help in the Scituate area. Is that near you southshoreplow?


----------



## southshoreplow

close enough I live in weymouth


----------



## scitown

Im in Scituate and Cohasset. I have quite a list but I am always willing to help if I can. 781-664-4502 Everyone else out side of our little south shore micro (rain) climate dont for get most of the time when North and West of us is getting snow we are rain. If you need help Im around all day on days like this.


----------



## scitown

Double post sorry


----------



## avjohnson

That's great to know scitown. I wonder if I know you from around town? I'm interested when you have the time to talk about it.


----------



## JPLTrucking

northeastrealty;882489 said:


> Hey Searay220, I am in wilmington, give me your email address and cell# so we can meet up sometime and introduce and if your in a jam or me in a jam like you said we can help each other out
> 
> [email protected]


Hey Northeast, I'm in Wilmington also. Lemme know if you ever need any assistance.


----------



## JustinD

Fall River MA/ Tiverton RI area

I have quite a bit to do, but I am always willing to help out if someone is in a serious jam.

401-952-9044 Justin


----------



## mwalsh9152

I figure I'll add myself to this list. Im just finishing getting my plow truck operational, and at this point in the season I doubt I will be finding much work. If anyone needs help north of Boston let me know, Im in Wakefield but not afraid to drive


----------



## bplow

I'm in Middleboro. Have a CAT 236 skid steer with plow and bucket. Cell 508-441-1260 Available further north when Plymouth gets all rain like we have been lately.


----------



## G.McNeill&Son

Always looking to take on more work. If you need any help in the Snow Management department, feel free to call.
South Shore-Stoughton Area (travel a 15mile radius)
Fully Insured/Lisc./Certified


----------



## digger29

No snow in southern New England, I will travel anywhere & work as long as it takes. 
I have a chevy 2500HD w/8 ft HD Fisher & 11 HP 27" Snowblower also have emergency backup parts & beacon , First aid kit & Battery Jumpstarter w/compressor Chain & chainsaws Cell # 774-283-0053 office #s 781-585-8383, 508-224-5667


----------



## Fiske Plowing

Im in Plymouth/Middleboro area. Always up 24/7 when snow flys. Have a F250 with 8 foot fisher plow and pro caster sander. I do sub contracting sanding for other contractors in the area as well. Let me know always willing to help others in the trade. Mike 
Fiske Construction 24 hour contact 781 953 1164


----------



## JustinD

Ooops, I already posted here, sorry


----------



## johnslawn

Bumped to the top.


----------



## abbe

If there's snow in ri I'm working all storm, but if were getting rain as we usually do, I'm available in southeastern MA. I live right outside providence. F250 diesel with an 8'xblade. 4013009716. Peter


----------



## mrv8outboard

Upper Cape Cod. 8' plow F350, sander and Bobcat. Just me.


----------



## z71plowguy

got a 94 f250 diesel now let me know if you need me 508-450-6224 anywhere around worcester ma


----------



## Fiske Plowing

Anyone in mass looking for work. We need a couple of subs in middleboro carver plymouth area please contact me with truck type plow size and years experience. guaranteed full time work when snow flyies 781 936 8109 or [email protected] thanks Mike


----------



## Dirt_Werx

Bennett Trucking & Repair
Mobile service truck with 8ft fisher full of tools and plow parts to get you back to work fast.
2 skidsteers with plows and buckets
6 wheel hooklift with 15 yard cans to haul snow & salt
10 wheel roll off with 30 yard cans to haul snow & salt
Heated garage full of tools and hot coffee, We cover the state but spend most of our time in metrowest & newton, needham, wellesley during a snow event. Licensed & Insured, happy to help however possible, we can travel, 24hr service, Call my cell anytime @ 508-641-1846 thanks Alex.


----------



## Skitzo

I do a couple parking lots in Cohasset, I have 3 trucks their (2 with sanders) and my buddy has 2 their also so if someone gets in a jam we can probably free something up. Call Jim at 617-780-0396.


----------



## DrakeSabitch

CHELMSFORD, MA area. Willing to help when needed. PM for #.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

Pembroke and surrounding areas.

J and J Carpentry
617-966-0134
[email protected]

04 Nissan Titan

7'6" Boss


----------



## pjnlandscape

Ipswich Mass Here, 

978-998-1906


----------



## hackitdown

Groton, MA here. I'm busy during storms, but available after. 978-877-0521

2 Chevy 2500HDs with Fisher 8' MM2s
Kubota B7800 
Shovels


----------



## johnhealey1776

Middleborough Area

Just getting started, have about 15 driveways but after (or before) that Im free. Have full time job but if there is a snow day I am not working.

7.5 ft fisher and a 95 f250. 508-223-7204


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Hey Guys....
New to the forum but not to plowing. One man, one dog, one truck, willing to work. I am in the Marlborough Ma area. Can work the surrounding areas easily.

8.5 mm2 
snowblower
shovel
Call Leon
774-670-3215


----------



## LunchBox

I'm in Waltham. I will cover Watertown, Waltham, Newton, Lexington, Brighton and I also have a loader at my shop in Billerica that is available with operator. 
Will sand and plow commercial only, have insurance and licensed operators. 
Tom
781-389-8807


----------



## mpgall26

*Blizzard Snow Removal*

*Blizzard Snow Removal*
South Shore area 
617-799-7836


----------



## meathead1134

Hey Guys, I just bought a 06 F350. I am looking for fisher push plates. Please let me know if you have any I can be reached at 508 9892760.


----------



## amsealcoating

middlesex county and southern nh
located in tewksbury
2 1tons with 8ft plows
1- 1 ton dump w/9ft plow and sander
bobcat?
and 2-3 friends also with 1 tons and 3/4 tons


----------



## citywide

I am driving a plow for someone else so can't help on that front but I own a two-way radio / Emergency warning light shop so if anyone needs help on that front feel free to get in touch with me.


----------



## bossdude

Lowell/Dracut area after storm. Under contract with the city.

Pat Renaud
K&M MATERIALS,LLC
2009 F250 W/BOSS 8' TripEdge

(978)375-5587
[email protected]


----------



## mppropertymaint

I am available for parking lots and driveways in the Hudson, Stow, Maynard, Marlboro area
06 Dodge ram 2500
5.9 Cummins
8' Fisher
774-245-1621


----------



## mpicanco01

- North Shore Area

2004 Dodge Ram 2500, 8ft Fisher Plow, Salt Spreader, couple shovelers.

Available for extra help!


Phone: (978)-979-5834


----------



## matt.paolo

cape cod 
1 truck 1 guy
508-221-3807


----------



## G.McNeill&Son

Stoughton MA area
Also looking for extra trucks if your in the area
Good luck if this season ever starts


----------



## The Natural Landscape

skid steers, pickups, loaders, 6-wheel dumps, 10 wheel and tri-axle hook lift trucks, 1000 tons of treated salt in North Grafton

We are in central MA and we travel. Our hook lift trucks are twice as productive for snow removal; we deliver salt and treated salt day and night.

774-244-1062/774-244-0106 [email protected]


----------



## Krrz350

Have small truck w/7' plow, I'm looking to sub. I have 6 accounts that take me around 2 hr's in the easton area, I am looking for stuff around there or towards my home base in middleboro area- taunton, plymouth, carver, wareham.

Kevin Goodwin, 774-766-7462


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride

*Looking for driveways,small parking lots in Plymouth, Sagamore, Bourne, Buzzards Bay*

After dropping some of the slow paying/no paying customers, I am looking for new accounts in the above areas.
Available 24/7
I have f-350 sd with 8 foot fisher.
Will shovel, sand/ice melt in above areas on request as well.

call 508-833-6261


----------

